# Cialis/Tadalafil for lowering blood pressure?



## Iceman74 (Jan 10, 2014)

Is anyone here using low dose Cialis/Tadalafil to help lower and keep their blood pressure at a reasonable level? If so, how much did it go down? How much are you using?

Would Carditone be a better/safer/more effective option? Please share results with either or both products. Thank you!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 10, 2014)

get a blood pressure manometer and try both...don't eat fast food and stay calm!


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 10, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> get a blood pressure manometer and try both...don't eat fast food and stay calm!



I have a bp monitor already, but I was really hoping someone with experience would chime in and save me some time and money. I'm working on the other 2 though. lol


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 10, 2014)

Guanficine and water. Stay away from preWOs and kaffeine. But, you can eat as much salt you want. It is a myth that salt increases BP in healthy people.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

are you just worried or do you already have high blood pressure?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

chronic high blood pressure from a western diet is what causes congestive heart failure in everybody...it's gonna get us all it's just a matter of time...but fast food will speed up the process...first the right side of the heart starts to fail, that's when you get pedal edema and the doctor places you on diuretics such as lasix...then the kidneys freak out and start retaining water(this is when salt intake becomes a nightmare) then the left heart will fail called cor pulmonale...like I said, this gets everyone if pneumonia or a stoke or cancer doesn't get you first....but I still avoid fast food and never salt my food...but I also see people stroking out daily from a life of high blood pressure so I'm biased...I definitely wouldn't tell people they can eat as much salt as they want tho, that's just digging a early grave...

so take your bp daily and clean up your diet until your bp is normal....I JUST SAVED YOU MORE TIME AND MONEY THEN YOU COULD EVER IMAGINE...no magic pill necessary


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

Ed drugs for BP?  Never heard of that but i take 20mg pre workout...solid pump..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> chronic high blood pressure from a western diet is what causes congestive heart failure in everybody...it's gonna get us all it's just a matter of time...but fast food will speed up the process...first the right side of the heart starts to fail, that's when you get pedal edema and the doctor places you on diuretics such as lasix...the kidneys freak out and start retaining water(this is when salt intake becomes a nightmare) then the left heart will fail called cor pulmonale...like I said, this gets everyone if pneumonia or a stoke or cancer doesn't get you first



You think dyazide is better than lasix..


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ed drugs for BP?  Never heard of that but i take 20mg pre workout...solid pump..



For vaso-dialation, right?


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> are you just worried or do you already have high blood pressure?



It gets pretty high even on low doses.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> You think dyazide is better than lasix..



I think lasix is more effective but will lower your K+ I don't think dyazide is a loop diuretic so it doesn't deplete potassium...99% of all the medication lists I see for people are furosemide...they may take dyazide in combination but the go to diruetic is lasix for CHF...and it could just be cost related, I'd have to ask a pharmacist or cardiologist


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> It gets pretty high even on low doses.



any significant medical history? like anything at all? what do you do for a living?


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> chronic high blood pressure from a western diet is what causes congestive heart failure in everybody...it's gonna get us all it's just a matter of time...but fast food will speed up the process...first the right side of the heart starts to fail, that's when you get pedal edema and the doctor places you on diuretics such as lasix...then the kidneys freak out and start retaining water(this is when salt intake becomes a nightmare) then the left heart will fail called cor pulmonale...like I said, this gets everyone if pneumonia or a stoke or cancer doesn't get you first....but I still avoid fast food and never salt my food...but I also see people stroking out daily from a life of high blood pressure so I'm biased...I definitely wouldn't tell people they can eat as much salt as they want tho, that's just digging a early grave...
> 
> so take your bp daily and clean up your diet until your bp is normal....I JUST SAVED YOU MORE TIME AND MONEY THEN YOU COULD EVER IMAGINE...no magic pill necessary



I'm not looking for a "magic pill", but if I can use something that will benefit me in multiple ways and improve my quality of life - then I'm going to learn all I can about it before diving in headfirst.


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> any significant medical history? like anything at all? what do you do for a living?



Work has been minimal and money is scarce. I know this contributes to my problems. Anxiety, stress and insomnia ( I believe) are causing my major medical issues. Good to see guys looking in the proper direction to help others! Makes it easier to trust the advice on here.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

high blood pressure  is more brain bleeds, CHF, aortic aneurisms...high cholesterol is more heart attack, stroke, pulmonary embolism (bloodclot
in head, heart, or lungs) 

high blood pressure is from chronic high blood volume from chronic high salt intake (bad diet) or possibly combo with polycythemia from aas or hypoxemia from smoking also causes rbc production...this chronic high pressure stresses out the heart over the years causing it to fail and you to retain fluid (I've seen 33 year olds with chf)

the high cholesterol/heart attack shit is from bad diet, bad fats, and lack of ambulation (people sit on their ass so blood gets thick)

that's pretty much my understanding of things at least...eat clean and stay active, stay calm...and for god sakes stay away from salt lol


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Work has been minimal and money is scarce. I know this contributes to my problems. Anxiety, stress and insomnia ( I believe) are causing my major medical issues. Good to see guys looking in the proper direction to help others! Makes it easier to trust the advice on here.



age?


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> age?



39


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought I read lasix takes a while to get working and can be hard on the kidneys where as dyazide is pretty much u get pissen right away and easier to control how much u piss..?.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 11, 2014)

Low dose cialis works pretty good for BP.

I seem to remember reading that viagra was originally being studied/developed for the use of BP control when they discovered the other more profitable benefits for ED.
I don't have a link or source.  Maybe someone else does?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Low dose cialis works pretty good for BP.
> 
> I seem to remember reading that viagra was originally being studied/developed for the use of BP control when they discovered the other more profitable benefits for ED.
> I don't have a link or source.  Maybe someone else does?



I heard it was being studied for pulmonary hypertension... then all the test subjects started pitching tents lol


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I thought I read lasix takes a while to get working and can be hard on the kidneys where as dyazide is pretty much u get pissen right away and easier to control how much u piss..?.



ehh, never heard of it being hard on the kidneys...never heard a ER doc say, "we better give dyazide instead of lasix since the guy is in pretty bad renal failure"...know what I mean...and it works pretty quick, first dose and u will be voiding


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> 39



and u said work, stress and insomnia are causing your other medical problems...what problems are these? 39 and not a millionaire so prolly eat pretty cheap food, fast food, packaged food...need to switch to fresh veggies, fresh fruit, beans, nuts, grains, leeaan meat, preferably no red meat, no packaged shit preserved in salt, no high fructose corn syrup, no dairy besides yogurt...lots of coconut oil, chia oil, hemp oil etc etc etc....you can still do it for pretty cheap...just takes a little more planning/cooking/preparing


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> and u said work, stress and insomnia are causing your other medical problems...what problems are these? 39 and not a millionaire so prolly eat pretty cheap food, fast food, packaged food...need to switch to fresh veggies, fresh fruit, beans, nuts, grains, leeaan meat, preferably no red meat, no packaged shit preserved in salt, no high fructose corn syrup, no dairy besides yogurt...lots of coconut oil, chia oil, hemp oil etc etc etc....you can still do it for pretty cheap...just takes a little more planning/cooking/preparing



I believe that stress is causing insomnia, high cortisol, anxiety problems, elevated blood pressure, etc. And I believe all these things feed off of each other and exacerbate each other. May be a factor in my likely low-test symptoms, too. I intend on getting blood work done to confirm my the low Test later.

My wife and I are trying to clean up our diet a bit, but it's pretty hard to keep everyone on the same page here... especially on a ridiculously tight budget and trying to keep a (nearly) 5 year old happy too. You offer great advice and I'm glad you are posting here so I can show it to my wife and maybe use it convince her of what we need to do... thank you!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 11, 2014)

make sure you have good sleep hygiene...nice DARK place to sleep, no tv's, no lights (light will deplete meletonin and keep you awake/disrupt your circadian rythm)..if u work out at night you may need to supplement a little melatonin...no big meals before bed, something light...turn your brain off, tell yourself the day is over, nothing d
else you can do today so no point in worrying about it, get to sleep so you can be rested to worry about it tomorrow lol

the good diet and maybe some dark chocolate will take care of cortisol and possibly the testosterone/energy problem... don't hit the snooze button over and over, that stressful beeping ups cortisol

1gram of l-tryptophan and 500mg of l theanine in the morning and at lunch has low dose xanax like effects.. should help a little with anxiety 

low test can cause a whole host of problems as well...for sure get it tested, ask how if you don't know the easy way...get your hormones going at 110% and you will have the energy to make money and chase around that little 5 year old...a lot can be fixed just with diet tho...save you wallet and life in the long run...female bodies tend to make it a little longer, prolly cause they don't do as much strenuous work and aren't as angry...giving them a lower average BP for their lifetime...but the same thing is coming for your wife too... and your kid!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 11, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> make sure you have good sleep hygiene...nice DARK place to sleep, no tv's, no lights (light will deplete meletonin and keep you awake/disrupt your circadian rythm)..if u work out at night you may need to supplement a little melatonin...no big meals before bed, something light...turn your brain off, tell yourself the day is over, nothing d
> else you can do today so no point in worrying about it, get to sleep so you can be rested to worry about it tomorrow lol



Perfect advice, just much easier said than done.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 12, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Perfect advice, just much easier said than done.



true...I could make almost 1,000 bucks more per month by working the night shift but I choose to leave it on the table because I don't feel it's worth my health...life is full of choices


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

I hear ya Humpthebobcat.  Thks..


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 12, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> make sure you have good sleep hygiene...nice DARK place to sleep, no tv's, no lights (light will deplete meletonin and keep you awake/disrupt your circadian rythm)..if u work out at night you may need to supplement a little melatonin...no big meals before bed, something light...turn your brain off, tell yourself the day is over, nothing d
> else you can do today so no point in worrying about it, get to sleep so you can be rested to worry about it tomorrow lol
> 
> the good diet and maybe some dark chocolate will take care of cortisol and possibly the testosterone/energy problem... don't hit the snooze button over and over, that stressful beeping ups cortisol
> ...



Good idea mom, but do you have any citations for any of your claims? This is a forum where people take 2000mg+ of trenbolon and combine it with oral steroids and weird supplements that stress renal system. Worrying about high BP from bad sleep hygiene while taking steroids is like worrying sugar free gum will mess up your diet.

I'm assuming this thread is about BP on cycle. If your BP is high while not being on steroids you shouldn't take steroids. Obviously. Nearly all of the professsional BB and WSM guys who died early, like in their thirties, had underlying health issues which were then combined with anabolic steroid use.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 12, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> and u said work, stress and insomnia are causing your other medical problems...what problems are these? 39 and not a millionaire so prolly eat pretty cheap food, fast food, packaged food...need to switch to fresh veggies, fresh fruit, beans, nuts, grains, leeaan meat, preferably no red meat, no packaged shit preserved in salt, no high fructose corn syrup, no dairy besides yogurt...lots of coconut oil, chia oil, hemp oil etc etc etc....you can still do it for pretty cheap...just takes a little more planning/cooking/preparing



What exactly is the purpose of  chia oil? A balanced diet is a good thing but this can be achieved with much less money and effort by eating lots of lean meats, fish, and dark green vegetables. A lean cut of chicken or fish, with some spinach and white rice is a great meal. You could even have a Coca-Cola with it if youre an active individual.

There are plenty of people who do all of those things and still get cancer or have a stroke. Those are beneficial lifestyle choices. However gender has a larger impact on the chance of heart disease than diet does. Diet can have an effect on the chance of developing heart disease. So does genetics, a sedentary lifestyle, smoking, and countless other things


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 13, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> What exactly is the purpose of  chia oil? A balanced diet is a good thing but this can be achieved with much less money and effort by eating lots of lean meats, fish, and dark green vegetables. A lean cut of chicken or fish, with some spinach and white rice is a great meal. You could even have a Coca-Cola with it if youre an active individual.
> 
> There are plenty of people who do all of those things and still get cancer or have a stroke. Those are beneficial lifestyle choices. However gender has a larger impact on the chance of heart disease than diet does. Diet can have an effect on the chance of developing heart disease. So does genetics, a sedentary lifestyle, smoking, and countless other things



haha chia is just an example of a good fat, that's all...I would drink a glass bottle "Mexican" coke just because I'd rather have cane sugar than high fructose corn syrup but I'm just weird like that...and I was assuming since he is posting on a work out forum he isn't sedentary and doesn't drink and smoke that much....but other than that I really don't think so....lifestyle is what is genetic....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

Lmao..buttholes on the trenbolain train getting jiggy.... "mom". ROFL.
...hump we got all types here ..no ones healthy .hahaha


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 13, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> Good idea mom, but do you have any citations for any of your claims? This is a forum where people take 2000mg+ of trenbolon and combine it with oral steroids and weird supplements that stress renal system. Worrying about high BP from bad sleep hygiene while taking steroids is like worrying sugar free gum will mess up your diet.
> 
> I'm assuming this thread is about BP on cycle. If your BP is high while not being on steroids you shouldn't take steroids. Obviously. Nearly all of the professsional BB and WSM guys who died early, like in their thirties, had underlying health issues which were then combined with anabolic steroid use.



just experience....thanks for your pointless and helpless post


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao..buttholes on the trenbolain train getting jiggy.... "mom". ROFL.
> ...hump we got all types here ..no ones healthy .hahaha



haha its all good...im not gonna argue with someone who has no idea how the human body works...people like butthole would rather pay 150k for a coronary artery bypass than taking free advice lol gotta love America


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 13, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> haha chia is just an example of a good fat, that's all...I would drink a glass bottle "Mexican" coke just because I'd rather have cane sugar than high fructose corn syrup but I'm just weird like that...and I was assuming since he is posting on a work out forum he isn't sedentary and doesn't drink and smoke that much....but other than that I really don't think so....lifestyle is what is genetic....



Well if hes not on cycle then youre totally right. It would be ridiculous to start taking random pills. Most people with high BP in America just need to lay off the cheetos.

On cycle, people take arimidex to counter estrogen. I don't see BP meds as much different. I mentioned a relatively safe BP medication to help control BP on cycle for harm prevention. Chronic high BP can cause cardiovascular damage.

Youre right good diet is important. My point is some crazy paleoconservative GMO free diet is not necessary or useful. Orange juice has fructose AND methanol in it. Fish has mercury in it, much more than vaccines


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 13, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> haha its all good...im not gonna argue with someone who has no idea how the human body works...people like butthole would rather pay 150k for a coronary artery bypass than taking free advice lol gotta love America



You obviously don't understand that sodium and potassium are tightly regulated in people with healthy kidneys.


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 13, 2014)

Butthole: Don't be a sarcastic butthole. You did contribute some good info, but so is HTBC. Thank you both and let's keep this calm and civil, please. This is turning out (IMO) to be a very productive thread and may be of use to many.

Sleep is something I definitely struggle with. Generally I'll sleep for anywhere from a hour and 45 minutes to 3 hours and wake up cold and soaked in sweat. I'll then have to get up, change my shirt (sometimes dry off) and then I'll be up for a sometimes several hours before going back to sleep. Then I just repeat the whole cycle again. I've always had sleep issues since I was an early teenager. Usually the only time I sleep really well is if I get good and drunk and then solid sleep is usually easier to acquire for obvious reasons. 

I don't drink or smoke much, but the 2 go hand in hand lately. I'm still working out a bit, so not completely sedentary, but since I am currently not working a full time job and am working out at home, I am not as active as I'd like to be... damn Ohio winters!

The cycle I am on is rather light. It's LFA's Tri-Cut Blend. I'm getting about 105mg each of Tren A/Test P/Mast P per week. So for I am really enjoying my first dance with Tren, but taking it easy because it's new to me. Lowest effective dosage is usually what I run.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

I got some edema. Anyone spare some  lasix for a yeti? I don't trust online sales of them cause I think they are faked...thks..

Iceman so u do smoke and puff currently  ?" I don't drink or smoke much, but the 2 go hand in hand lately"


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I got some edema. Anyone spare some  lasix for a yeti? I don't trust online sales of them cause I think they are faked...thks..
> 
> Iceman so u do smoke and puff currently  ?" I don't drink or smoke much, but the 2 go hand in hand lately"



Unfortunately, yes. I smoke cigarettes a little lately.  What is even more embarrassing than that is the fact that I quit 6.5 years ago and started back about 6 weeks ago just because my wife had recently started doing it. Damn Eve and her apple!!!  I did it for the enhanced buzz when I was already feeling pretty good from some beer and was pretty stressed out. No excuse - I know.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 13, 2014)

Iceman74 said:


> Butthole: Don't be a sarcastic butthole. You did contribute some good info, but so is HTBC. Thank you both and let's keep this calm and civil, please. This is turning out (IMO) to be a very productive thread and may be of use to many.



Yes youre right. Here's a reference Daily Sodium Intake: Watching daily sodium intake is important for some - Harvard Health Publications

If your cycle is that light BP meds would be silly. Do you have high blood pressure off cycle?


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 13, 2014)

butthole69 said:


> Yes youre right. Here's a reference Daily Sodium Intake: Watching daily sodium intake is important for some - Harvard Health Publications
> 
> If your cycle is that light BP meds would be silly. Do you have high blood pressure off cycle?



It seems to fluctuate quite a bit. Stress seems to play a huge role in this. So far, the light cycle doesn't seem to be doing too much to raise BP and is having positive effects in other areas, so I will likely continue using it for now. 

Getting away from the processed foods and all the sodium they contain is one of the struggles going on in my house since my wife was raised by a lazy ass woman who always took the easiest and fastest route to making/buying dinner. It's like a habit that my wife struggles with constantly. Info in this thread will likely help when she reads the words from someone else rather than just hearing it from me. 

Thanks everyone for your contributions and please keep them coming!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 13, 2014)

Iceman use the new vapor cigs.. No smell no crap pure hit a nicotine and any flavor u want.  Pm if u want my buddy who's a dealer lol.


----------



## Iceman74 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Iceman use the new vapor cigs.. No smell no crap pure hit a nicotine and any flavor u want.  Pm if u want my buddy who's a dealer lol.



I'll keep that in mind, thanks!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 15, 2014)

OK Dr humpthebobcat. I got 20mg lasix tabs prescribed ..not urinating in the china very much which means iv lasix hits u quick. Pills don't for me..taking 2 in am for research plus I havenj mandatory blood in a week to check levels of minerals etc. So it not super safe as I was told here. .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 17, 2014)

Update...took 3 days at 20mg. A day to get spraying water out my trunk..so u guys call that fast  acting huh? Sheesh..
.


----------



## caladin (Jan 31, 2014)

5/7.5mg of Cialis every day. I don't have a BP issue but the only side effect has been "no isssue with ED" Im taking it mostly for the NOS effect it is suppose to help with. Plus erections on the fly!


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 31, 2014)

caladin said:


> 5/7.5mg of Cialis every day. I don't have a BP issue but the only side effect has been "no isssue with ED" Im taking it mostly for the NOS effect it is suppose to help with. Plus erections on the fly!



Thats kind of what I do. I've never seen a BP improvement personally but may monitor this now the subject has risen. I'm hearing that Cialis is proving to be great for those with BPH/Prostatitis/Prostate issues.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2014)

Do 25mg and keep the sword polished..


----------



## humpthebobcat (Feb 3, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Update...took 3 days at 20mg. A day to get spraying water out my trunk..so u guys call that fast  acting huh? Sheesh..
> .



may want to get BUN and creatinine(sp?) checked to see how the ole kidneys are functioning but you prolly were not that fluid overloaded in the first place...


----------

